# American Frog Day 2013- NYC



## Matt Mirabello

American Frog Day is back in New York City for 2013 and will be on Saturday September 14

Our goal is to have an even better show and sale than in 2011. Thanks to everyone who attended and contributed to making Frog Day 2007 & 2011 in NYC such a big success

This year we have an exciting new venue, the Staten Island Zoo, that will help bring the private and public sectors of amphibian conservartion closer together.

Staten Island Zoo

Please bookmark Home | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC and check frequently for updates.

Facebook users can find Frog day here: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/American-Frog-Day/242401256955?fref=ts

The hotel information will be announced in the coming weeks.

This is going to be more than a one day event. The friday before will include field trips to New York area museums, Zoos, gardens and parks, followed by a mixer and keynote speaker.

A seminar series, dinner, and benefit Auction is being planned for Saturday night after the show and sale.

If you are interested in vending please go to http://bit.ly/XVTIB7 and fill out a vendor application

Thanks, hope to see you there!

Matthew Mirabello and the Frog Day 2013 committee


----------



## reptiles12

Wow this sounds great! I have to attend this


----------



## oddlot

Hey Matt,Glad to see.Last time was Great,but adding the zoo is an even better Idea!You couldn't keep me away!I'm sure Kim will make it too.
It's marked on the calender


----------



## Peter Keane

Staten Island's local businesses are still making a comeback from Super Storm Sandy. This would help them as well for those staying and eating/shopping local. I'll make my way down to this one. 
Peter Keane


----------



## therizman2

Submitted a vendor app... cant wait!!


----------



## eyeviper

I am coming! Already had it on the calendar so am super stoked! See ya there froggers!


----------



## kitcolebay

Hoping to make the 12 hour drive! I'll be at home sobbing if I don't!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

I'll be meeting Greg at his house in NJ ... then we will be making the trip up to NYC. Can't wait.


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm hoping to talk the family into a road trip to NYC. If not, then maybe organizing a carpool with some fellow local froggers.

-Chris


----------



## sports_doc

Sounds great Matt

I am sure you will knock it out of the park again this time!

I'll likely try and vend with some NEFG members.


----------



## Gnarly

Excellent. 

Just curious, when you mentioned day trips, are there any kid centered activities or is this mostly an adult play day?


----------



## Julio

Sounds great!!
Matt let me know if you need any volunteers!


----------



## Frogman8

Sweeeet! Can't wait , got to start building now ....


----------



## whitethumb

very, very tempting... what everybody bringing?


----------



## Dendrobati

Dendrobati is going too!


Brad & Marta


----------



## SMenigoz

Great news for the East Coast! Count me in as a vendor.
Scott


----------



## Matt Mirabello

The trips are usually adult oriented. Hwever since the event is hosted at the Staten Island Zoo they might have some more kid oriented activities and even trips if there is enough interest. what day? Friday or Saturday?

NYC schools might be closed that Friday for Yom Kippur which means the zoo might plan a kid oriented activity.

more info to come, let us know your interests!



Gnarly said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Just curious, when you mentioned day trips, are there any kid centered activities or is this mostly an adult play day?


----------



## eos

Oh geez. I might have to move my honeymoon to attend this!


----------



## oddlot

Matt,Like Julio,if you need help again,let me know.

Lou


----------



## oddlot

Riko,It might be worth it if you can get the new wife to go along with it


----------



## Groundhog

Gnarly said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Just curious, when you mentioned day trips, are there any kid centered activities or is this mostly an adult play day?


For what it is worth I will be repeating my "bromeliads for beginners" talk--gets a lot of teens and their parents, very few youngens'.


----------



## radiata

eos said:


> Oh geez. I might have to move my honeymoon to attend this!


Gotta admire a man who knows his priorities!


----------



## eos

oddlot said:


> Riko,It might be worth it if you can get the new wife to go along with it





radiata said:


> Gotta admire a man who knows his priorities!


Haha. If I could, I would.


----------



## Gnarly

Oops. Didn't mean to post that twice.


----------



## Gnarly

Matt Mirabello said:


> The trips are usually adult oriented. Hwever since the event is hosted at the Staten Island Zoo they might have some more kid oriented activities and even trips if there is enough interest. what day? Friday or Saturday?
> 
> NYC schools might be closed that Friday for Yom Kippur which means the zoo might plan a kid oriented activity.
> 
> more info to come, let us know your interests!


We would most likely be attending on Saturday. 

I was thinking their might be some activities for kiddies since it will be held at the zoo. He's a tiny guy though so he might just stay home.


----------



## Pumilo

What happened to the talk about it being in Arizona this year? I was so looking forward to being able to finally get to one, and shake some hands. I'm bummed.


----------



## VenomR00

Agreed with Doug.


----------



## vivlover10

Hey this will be my first frogday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Doug you can fly! Your of age. My parents on the other hand won't pay for such things.


----------



## JL-Exotics

Pumilo said:


> What happened to the talk about it being in Arizona this year? I was so looking forward to being able to finally get to one, and shake some hands. I'm bummed.


It just didn't work out logistically for AZ in 2013. The weather plays a major factor there and when the temps are suitable for walking across a parking lot without cooking your frogs it's also suitable for weddings and other events so just securing a venue can be a real challenge. We did our best to keep it in AZ, but fortunately Matt was able to step up and take on the responsiblity of hosting the show in a great venue at a great time. 

Matt really saved the day, as one of the other alternatives was NO AFD in 2013 ! 

The show will be hosted in San Jose in 2014 (May 24, 2014 - Memorial Day Weekend) and then back to AZ in 2015, so make sure you plan early and attend one (or both!) of those events.

Big thanks to Matt for keeping the show streak alive!


----------



## oddlot

Pumilo said:


> What happened to the talk about it being in Arizona this year? I was so looking forward to being able to finally get to one, and shake some hands. I'm bummed.





VenomR00 said:


> Agreed with Doug.



Don't be bummed,You guys will have to come this way and shake some hands.You have 6 months to plan it out and it would be nice to meet some of our southerners


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> Don't be bummed,You guys will have to come this way and shake some hands.You have 6 months to plan it out and it would be nice to meet some of our southerners


I agree! Besides, you guys had Microcosm & the majority of past Frog Days too!
Its about time the East Coast got some PDF love.


----------



## hypostatic

Is there a way to coordinate to have at least one frog event per yer one one of the coasts? I'd like to volunteer to help have at least one yearly frog event on the east coast btw


----------



## Gamble

Why limit it? Make it 3!
One for WC (Cali), one for the MidWest (Chicago) & one for EC (NY).


----------



## oddlot

The positive with that thought is a lot more cash could be raised for a great cause!


----------



## kitcolebay

Gamble said:


> Why limit it? Make it 3!
> One for WC (Cali), one for the MidWest (Chicago) & one for EC (NY).


While I'd prefer Chicago for Midwest, St. Louis would be another good Midwest location to shift it to the southwest a little more.

-Chris


----------



## carola1155

kitcolebay said:


> While I'd prefer Chicago for Midwest, St. Louis would be another good Midwest location to shift it to the southwest a little more.
> 
> -Chris


I actually have some really good connections with the MO department of tourism... I could definitely help out with that one. 

The only problem is that it takes the event farther from all the Ohioans (San Diego-ites? San Diego-ins? San Diego-uns? Haha) which would suck...


----------



## Gamble

carola1155 said:


> I actually have some really good connections with the MO department of tourism... I could definitely help out with that one.
> 
> The only problem is that it takes the event farther from all the Ohioans (San Diego-ites? San Diego-ins? San Diego-uns? Haha) which would suck...


Yes it does ...
And according to Chris Miller, he said that @ Frog Day in Chicago, a decent amount of people that came were from Ohio. So much so, he suggested that Ohio might be a good place to have Frog Day.
I'd have no problem trying to put it together if someone wants to help me/guide me on what to do to make it happen.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Here is a preview of the flyer.


----------



## kitcolebay

Looks awesome! Nicely done!

-Chris


----------



## JeremyHuff

Matt Mirabello said:


> Here is a preview of the flyer.


Matt,
Please bring me a couple at WP. I can pass some on to Mike Novy the following week at Hamburg
J


----------



## Buddysfrogs

JeremyHuff said:


> Matt,
> Please bring me a couple at WP. I can pass some on to Mike Novy the following week at Hamburg
> J


Can you also bring me a stack of them? I will give one to each customer (frog realated) I get. I'm in the annex room first spot on your left.
Buddy


----------



## radiata

Buddysfrogs said:


> Can you also bring me a stack of them? I will give one to each customer (frog realated) I get. I'm in the annex room first spot on your left.
> Buddy


*Left?* Seems to me that you've been in the first spot on your *Right* as you enter the room...


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Hotel question:

Only one of the hotels in Staten Island Zoo has a bar in it, their nightly rates without a block reservation is ~$150/night

The hotel that was used last time (2011) is $109/$126 for the night (king/double)

They are functionally the same distance from the Zoo (12 & 14 minutes)

I am not sure which people prefer. Higher rate per night and a bar, or a lower rate per night and the need to drive to a bar (~1 mile).

thoughts?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

radiata said:


> *Left?* Seems to me that you've been in the first spot on your *Right* as you enter the room...


Sorry yes you are right first spot on your right as you walk into the room.
Buddy


----------



## kitcolebay

Matt Mirabello said:


> Hotel question:
> 
> Only one of the hotels in Staten Island Zoo has a bar in it, their nightly rates without a block reservation is ~$150/night
> 
> The hotel that was used last time (2011) is $109/$126 for the night (king/double)
> 
> They are functionally the same distance from the Zoo (12 & 14 minutes)
> 
> I am not sure which people prefer. Higher rate per night and a bar, or a lower rate per night and the need to drive to a bar (~1 mile).
> 
> thoughts?


I'm not much of a drinker, so no bar is fine with me. A place to hang out and chat would be good, but I'm sure that'll be found somewhere regardless. For those who want the bar, then I'd think it might be better to save that $24-$41 on the room and use it towards drinks down the street. Just a thought.

If I'm able to make it, like I hope, then a few extra bucks on a room isn't going to stop me!  

-Chris


----------



## Julio

these events like last time Matt hosted in SI, we all just hung out at the hotel lounge, some just brought some 6 packs and drank there, but the conversations where the cool part of the event


----------



## mydumname

Yeah I remember IAD down at the hotel bar. Its convenient having it all in one place, centralized meeting spot. Maybe the rates will be less then $150 with a block.

But a mile walk isn't so bad....if we must, haha. Not worth driving that distance I am thinking.


----------



## Gamble

While i understand the convenience factor, I think I'd prefer to save money on the room & find a bar. 
You're going to be spending $ on drinks anyways ... might as well save $ on the room & use that on drinks somewhere else that's probably cheaper than the hotel bar.

Plus it's summertime & in NYC ... why confine ourselves to just the hotel. Lets enjoy the trip & make the most of it.


----------



## Julio

Gamble said:


> While i understand the convenience factor, I think I'd prefer to save money on the room & find a bar.
> You're going to be spending $ on drinks anyways ... might as well save $ on the room & use that on drinks somewhere else that's probably cheaper than the hotel bar.
> 
> Plus it's summertime & in NYC ... why confine ourselves to just the hotel. Lets enjoy the trip & make the most of it.


haha, last time it was hosted here i tried to get everyone to come out and have a night out, but everyone was all peetered out after the event!


----------



## Gamble

Julio said:


> haha, last time it was hosted here i tried to get everyone to come out and have a night out, but everyone was all peetered out after the event!


What a bunch of sissies!


----------



## Julio

that's what i said


----------



## mydumname

Gamble said:


> While i understand the convenience factor, I think I'd prefer to save money on the room & find a bar.
> You're going to be spending $ on drinks anyways ... might as well save $ on the room & use that on drinks somewhere else that's probably cheaper than the hotel bar.
> 
> Plus it's summertime & in NYC ... why confine ourselves to just the hotel. Lets enjoy the trip & make the most of it.


I know nothing about NY so correct me if I am wrong Julio....but is this in NYC where you don't want to be driving around or outside of the typical tourist areas? I for some reason thought it was outside.


----------



## Julio

Staten Island is part of NYC the main part of the city is manhattan
It's not like everything u see in movies were there are ppl getting mugged on every corner, it's a lot safer then most major cities


----------



## oddlot

I'm from New York originally,and it cracks me up everytime people think like that.Sure don't go to Bedford–Stuyvesant or Brownsville at night,but I wouldn't recommend going there during the day either.


----------



## carola1155

I'd vote for the hotel with the bar... If you dont drink, at least it is somewhere to congregate and hang out without causing any problems.


----------



## mydumname

Sorry I was unclear. I meant not driving cause of traffic....like center city....which I guess is Manhattan. Haha. Oops

And the typical tourist area is Manhattan? Not where this is held? Hopefully this makes more sense.


----------



## hypostatic

perhaps this will be of service:









manhattan is what most people think of when they hear new york city. manhattan is where the empire state building is.

also, the statue of liberty is in new jersey


----------



## Gamble

The most important part of all this is Staten Island ... home of the Wu-Tang Clan ;-)


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> I'm from New York originally,and it cracks me up everytime people think like that.Sure don't go to Bedford–Stuyvesant or Brownsville at night,but I wouldn't recommend going there during the day either.


Or Parkhill.


----------



## Gamble

Julio said:


> Staten Island is part of NYC the main part of the city is manhattan
> It's not like everything u see in movies were there are ppl getting mugged on every corner, it's a lot safer then most major cities


I'm sure Guilliani's 3 strike policy helps alot in that regard.


----------



## Mistesorros

Hi, Matt you made soooo happy we discussed this in Costa Rica and you can through I will definitely be there and will drag John along with me. Staten Island needs all the help they can get cuase of the storm


----------



## jacobi

Matt, clarification needed, please. While the poster says Saturday, you also mentioned Friday? Will Friday only be for activities, or will it be a "sale day" as well?


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Friday will just be activities (field trips, vendor setup, etc)

The show and sale will just be on Saturday



jacobi said:


> Matt, clarification needed, please. While the poster says Saturday, you also mentioned Friday? Will Friday only be for activities, or will it be a "sale day" as well?


----------



## Gamble

Any word on the hotel & reservation info yet?


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Gamble said:


> Any word on the hotel & reservation info yet?


Comfort Inn Staten Island

room block: American Frog Day

Rooms available at these rates:

King rooms (sleeps up to 2 people) $109.00 per night plus tax

Double rooms (sleeps up to 4 people) $126.00 per night plus tax

Reservations must be received by 08/29/2013. After this date
reservations will be accepted on a space a rate available basis
only.


----------



## mydumname

Is this the one with the bar or without?


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Without the bar. It has a "lounge" and last time they said it was ok to bring drinks down there and hang out (just don't get rowdy).



mydumname said:


> Is this the one with the bar or without?


As the Frog Day approaches we can try and coordinate some efforts to get out to a local place. If you have a designated driver it isn't too hard to explore the many bars in the city. The one drawback to any hotel on staten island is the difficulty in getting back from Manhattan. 

If you aren't as interested in exploring the Manhattan bar scene on this trip there are a lot of casual Staten Island bars to hang out at.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Staten Island New York hotels, Comfort Inn hotel near Staten Island Ferry, Staten Island NY











Matt Mirabello said:


> Comfort Inn Staten Island
> 
> room block: American Frog Day
> 
> Rooms available at these rates:
> 
> King rooms (sleeps up to 2 people) $109.00 per night plus tax
> 
> Double rooms (sleeps up to 4 people) $126.00 per night plus tax
> 
> Reservations must be received by 08/29/2013. After this date
> reservations will be accepted on a space a rate available basis
> only.


----------



## Julio

It's NYC manny cabs everywhere and plenty of public transportation, bar hopping in the city would be an experience



Matt Mirabello said:


> Without the bar. It has a "lounge" and last time they said it was ok to bring drinks down there and hang out (just don't get rowdy).
> 
> 
> 
> As the Frog Day approaches we can try and coordinate some efforts to get out to a local place. If you have a designated driver it isn't too hard to explore the many bars in the city. The one drawback to any hotel on staten island is the difficulty in getting back from Manhattan.
> 
> If you aren't as interested in exploring the Manhattan bar scene on this trip there are a lot of casual Staten Island bars to hang out at.


----------



## oneshot

Might actually be able to make it!!! And should have some bastis ready too!!


----------



## Matt Mirabello

As in past years "American Frog Day" in NYC there will be the Keynote speaker, guest lectures and dinner, formally known as "Amazing Amphibians" beginning at 6pm just after the show and sale ends at 4pm. 

We have confirmed 2 of our speakers:

Andreas Zarling will be speaking about his adventures in discovering and describing the poison frogs of Columbia

Dr Brad Wilson will also be presenting an inspiring talk that connects his passion amphibian medicine and the traveling opportunities it has brought him.

A third speaker is TBA

Ticket information on the website soon (Home | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC)
The price will be $40 each which will include dinner, dessert, cash bar, amphibian art auction, and a signed print of a Columbian poison frog (taken by Andreas). 

On Friday September 13th we are organizing a trip to the American Museum of Natural History. We will be meeting at the museum, the cost will be $25 and will include museum admission, 4 special exhibit (Frogs exhibit included), and a quick tour of their prestigious collections of the department of herpetology (only space for 12 to go on the tour). Registration information will be on the website soon!

So, who is coming?

Matthew Mirabello
New York, NY


----------



## bastimentos

I cant wait I am rushing to get vivs ready.


----------



## sports_doc

I'm in Matt,

But I am expecting a home cooked meal from you and an night on the town with Julio also


----------



## Julio

Haha u guys never come out


----------



## jacobi

Matt Mirabello said:


> On Friday September 13th we are organizing a trip to the American Museum of Natural History. We will be meeting at the museum, the cost will be $25 and will include museum admission, 4 special exhibit (Frogs exhibit included), and a quick tour of their prestigious collections of the department of herpetology (only space for 12 to go on the tour). Registration information will be on the website soon


I was really bummed out as I won't be able to make the main event on Saturday, but this I can make! Now I'm excited


----------



## SMenigoz

Eight weeks and counting... another trip for me to NY as I was on Lake Champlain a few weeks ago for a fantastic smallmouth bass bite.
Booked my reservation at the Comfort Inn this weekend. From what I remember from Frogday2011, the hotel lobby is not very big, but there is a room on the lower level that fellow froggers met. I plan to be arriving around check-in (3pm), unload the temp sensitive frogs and then swing by the meeting room.
Shawn H. --don't forget the migraine meds!
I'll post a list of some of the things I'll be bringing in a few weeks.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## Julio

Look forward to hanging out with all u guys at the room, but as always let's go bar hopping in the city!


----------



## sports_doc

hum....I still need to make hotel reservations....


----------



## stemcellular

Im in! Scott, need a male femoralis!!


----------



## B-NICE

oddlot said:


> I'm from New York originally,and it cracks me up everytime people think like that.Sure don't go to Bedford–Stuyvesant or Brownsville at night,but I wouldn't recommend going there during the day either.


I live in Bed-Stuy the good part lol. However Brownsville is not a tourist attraction...


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm hoping to make it there to meet you all.

I've had full intentions of going and I've had my vacation time approved for many months now. Unfortunately, my wife just had surgery a week or so ago and will be off work for a couple months. That puts a pretty severe cramp on the summer budget. I definitely won't be making the trip on my own now. Thankfully, I've already been fortunate enough to have one offer of allowing me to carpool out there, so it's a slim possibility I may still get to go.

-Chris


----------



## mydumname

Just booked my room for Friday night.

I am guessing what will happen is some people will go out to a bar but others will stay in? Guess if the hotel doesn't have a bar, would be good to know what everyone is planning so we can either bring some cash for a bar or drinks for the lounge.


----------



## Julio

frog day in NYC has been known to get wild at times always be prepare to have your bathroom redone


----------



## Gamble

Unfortunately guys (& gals), I'm not going to be able to make it this year.
I will have to wait until the next Eastcoast date.


----------



## hypostatic

Gamble said:


> I will have to wait until the next Eastcoast date.


Lets hope you dont have to wait too long for the next one!


----------



## Fantastica

I plan on being there. Hope someone brings some black bassleri to sell!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Been to the one last time, I am sure i am going back again.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

More information about the Field trip and Keynote speaker & Dinner on the website:

Show & Schedule | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC

9:00-3:00 PM – Field trip to the American Museum of Natural History & Herpetology Department tour

Location: American Museum of Natural History (200 Central Park west). 15 spots available. $25 suggested donation to Amphibian Ark. Trip includes admission to the museum and four special exhibits PLUS a tour of the herpetology department collections. 9:30 am to 3 pm (You're able to stay at the museum until 5:45). 

















Saturday September 14th:
6:00-9:00 PM-- KEYNOTE SPEAKER & DINNER ($40)
Location: Staten IslandZoo Auditorium. (drinks served in the Reptile wing at 5 pm)

Preliminary Talk:
”Amphibian veterinary medicine in the field”will be presented by Dr Brad Wilson, discussing his experiences in amphibian medicine and the travels opportunities it brings

Keynote Lecture:

"Discovering the Poison Frogs of Columbia: Pictures from the field"
Our keynote presentation will given by Andreas Zarling, whose research focuses on the poison frogs of Columbia.


















Tickets are $40 and include a cash bar, preliminary talk, buffet style dinner, keynote address, coffee and dessert, and a signed print of a Columbian dendrobatid. It also includes an opportunity to bid on amphibian art from Columbia, Costa Rica and other places around the world (proceeds to benefit conservation). $10 of each ticket goes directly to support conservation at Amphibian Ark and Tree Walkers International.



Matt Mirabello said:


> As in past years "American Frog Day" in NYC there will be the Keynote speaker, guest lectures and dinner, formally known as "Amazing Amphibians" beginning at 6pm just after the show and sale ends at 4pm.
> 
> We have confirmed 2 of our speakers:
> 
> Andreas Zarling will be speaking about his adventures in discovering and describing the poison frogs of Columbia
> 
> Dr Brad Wilson will also be presenting an inspiring talk that connects his passion amphibian medicine and the traveling opportunities it has brought him.
> 
> A third speaker is TBA
> 
> Ticket information on the website soon (Home | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC)
> The price will be $40 each which will include dinner, dessert, cash bar, amphibian art auction, and a signed print of a Columbian poison frog (taken by Andreas).
> 
> On Friday September 13th we are organizing a trip to the American Museum of Natural History. We will be meeting at the museum, the cost will be $25 and will include museum admission, 4 special exhibit (Frogs exhibit included), and a quick tour of their prestigious collections of the department of herpetology (only space for 12 to go on the tour). Registration information will be on the website soon!
> 
> So, who is coming?
> 
> Matthew Mirabello
> New York, NY


----------



## Finchfrogs15

This will be my first frog day! Don't know what to expect but I am very excited. Already booked a room, I guess working at a hotel has its perks.. Employee rates!! I will be going with my girlfriend and I hope to meet some of you guys and put some names to faces.


----------



## SMenigoz

Finchfrogs15 said:


> This will be my first frog day! Don't know what to expect but I am very excited. Already booked a room, I guess working at a hotel has its perks.. Employee rates!! I will be going with my girlfriend and I hope to meet some of you guys and put some names to faces.


This show should spoil you for just about every other reptile show you go to--its all about frogs and all things frog related. 
Some notes:
Bring cash as many vendors don't offer credit card transactions, and the local ATMs have been known to run out of cash.
Prepare a tank or two NOW in preparation of purchases you may make.
Introduce yourself to the vendors using your DB screenname--it may be that we've communicated before.
Make a list of what you want; in the spirit of the moment, priorities change.
Scott


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

One addition to what Scott just posted......

*BUY SOME FROGS FOR ME!!!!!*


----------



## Finchfrogs15

SMenigoz said:


> This show should spoil you for just about every other reptile show you go to--its all about frogs and all things frog related.
> Some notes:
> Bring cash as many vendors don't offer credit card transactions, and the local ATMs have been known to run out of cash.
> Prepare a tank or two NOW in preparation of purchases you may make.
> Introduce yourself to the vendors using your DB screenname--it may be that we've communicated before.
> Make a list of what you want; in the spirit of the moment, priorities change.
> Scott


Thank you for the advice Scott. I've started to sell some of my extra frogs in order to make room. Im going to show up as soon as it starts so I can get first pickins of frogs.


----------



## oddlot

Marty,Get there early,you aren't the only one that thinks like that there will be a line.If this is your first time,you're going to be blown away,and like Scott said,bring a bunch of cash.Only bring what you can spend,because you will probably go home with empty pockets,but you will be very happy


----------



## sports_doc

Talk to me about Frog Day my NY friends. 

The Zoo tour is all day Friday, so I am thinking coming down Thursday [5 hour drive], staying overnight at the hotel, doing the tour Friday then ? out to dinner, and show Sat.

Anyone staying Sat night also?? Reason to?

Shawn



> Registration for AMNH trip & tour via American Frog Day (September 13th 2013)
> Your response has been recorded.


----------



## Julio

Shawn come out bar hopping let me show u how we party like in Peru haha

Anyway I will be around if anyone is interested in hanging out let's set something up


----------



## eyeviper

My friend just bailed on me  I am now trying to find another way up there. Wish me luck.


----------



## scoy

Book a seat on a charter bus. There are several companies that do day trips to NYC. One I can think of of the top of my head is mega bus. You'll want to book a seat now tho, I think the price goes up if you wait til the last minute.


----------



## Toxic

I've never been to frog day, but I'm hoping to go this year. I know if i go im gonna end up spending all my money, but who cares would be really cool to meet you guys. I cant wait to go!!


----------



## mongo77

Hello, This might be a little early, but I figured that I would put my feelers out and see if anybody going to the show might have a calling pair of Orange Terriblis for sale.


----------



## SMenigoz

mongo77 said:


> Hello, This might be a little early, but I figured that I would put my feelers out and see if anybody going to the show might have a calling pair of Orange Terriblis for sale.


Larry,
Although it never hurts to ask, the chances that someone will sell a calling pair of terribs is remote...consider the two yr commitment to get them to breeding age. As a comparison, I would not sell a "calling pair" for less than $500*; froglets can be had for ~$50.

*It may be obvious that terribilis are my favorite frog (got groups of yellow, orange and mints)
Best of luck with your search,
Scott


----------



## mongo77

SMenigoz said:


> Larry,
> Although it never hurts to ask, the chances that someone will sell a calling pair of terribs is remote...consider the two yr commitment to get them to breeding age. As a comparison, I would not sell a "calling pair" for less than $500*; froglets can be had for ~$50.
> 
> *It may be obvious that terribilis are my favorite frog (got groups of yellow, orange and mints)
> Best of luck with your search,
> Scott


Thanks, I figured you never know.


----------



## Keister

I know I may be jumping the gun here a little bit but does anyone possible have a rough list of frogs they are bringing to sell? Also is anyone bringing micro orchids or orchids of any form? I have gotten onto this mounted plant kick and I want to add to my collection hahaha.


----------



## mydumname

I'll have various imitators and some vents including arena blanca. Some other thumbs too I'm thinking....maybe vanzolini and variabilis.


----------



## scoy

I'll be selling/tradeing a pair of 12 SR bastimentos and some tarapoto froglets


----------



## SMenigoz

Keister said:


> I know I may be jumping the gun here a little bit but does anyone possible have a rough list of frogs they are bringing to sell? Also is anyone bringing micro orchids or orchids of any form? I have gotten onto this mounted plant kick and I want to add to my collection hahaha.


I'll be posting a list within a few days.


----------



## Tricolor

Just checking to see if anybody has cayo de aqua females. My never ending quest. I currently have one breeding pair 2006 yellow bellies, One pair cayos and 2 single males. Found female at last frog day! thanks John


----------



## SMenigoz

One month from F-day...
Here's a tentative list of what I may bring:
Cobalts
Abesio[pepperi]
Alanis
Salt Creek pumilio 
Reticulatus
Matecho
Green Sip
Leucs
Azureventris [there is at least one female]
Zarayunga anthonyi [definately my favorite tricolor, group priced to sell]
Yellow terribilis [3-one yr olds]
Pasanje Sarayunga tricolor
Quinquevittus
Yellow galac
Red Galac
Standard lamasi [female] 
Green Leg lamasi 
Rio Saladillo(blue)tricolor 
Bicolor 
Variabilis
Vanzolini
Santa Isabel tricolor
Brazilian Yellowhead
Bastis 

I'll be very interested in finding a female(s) of the frog in my signature--sold to me as "orange headed bassleri" in 2007 via SNDF; believed to be EB-OHNS. Got four lonely males.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

The price of the Keynote Speaker and Dinner has been lowered to $35 if you register before August 31st. 

Amazing Amphibians 2013 | Staten Island - NYC



Matt Mirabello said:


> More information about the Keynote speaker & Dinner on the website:
> 
> Show & Schedule | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC
> 
> Saturday September 14th:
> 6:00-9:00 PM-- KEYNOTE SPEAKER & DINNER ($40)
> Location: Staten IslandZoo Auditorium. (drinks served in the Reptile wing at 5 pm)
> 
> Preliminary Talk:
> ”Amphibian veterinary medicine in the field”will be presented by Dr Brad Wilson, discussing his experiences in amphibian medicine and the travels opportunities it brings
> 
> Keynote Lecture:
> 
> "Discovering the Poison Frogs of Columbia: Pictures from the field"
> Our keynote presentation will given by Andreas Zarling, whose research focuses on the poison frogs of Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets are $35 and include a cash bar, preliminary talk, buffet style dinner, keynote address, coffee and dessert, and a signed print of a Colombian dendrobatid. It also includes an opportunity to bid on amphibian art from Colombia, Costa Rica and other places around the world (proceeds to benefit conservation). $10 of each ticket goes directly to support conservation at Amphibian Ark and Tree Walkers International.


----------



## Firawen

I talked to Dr. Brad today, it sounds like his talk will be really interesting. I really want to go to Frog Day, but I don't know anyone else that would want to go with me, and I don't want to go to NY from GA alone...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stemcellular

Sad to have to miss it this year. Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## pa.walt

where do you park at the zoo.


----------



## bastimentos

Just booked a hotel for the 13 and will be setting the alarm for 7 on the 14th very exited but afraid it will be too much to take in


----------



## Tricolor

I would guess in the zoo parking lot.


----------



## radiata

*Something tells me it's all happening at the zoo... I do believe it, I do believe it's true...*


----------



## pa.walt

Tricolor said:


> I would guess in the zoo parking lot.


when I did a google search I didn't see the parking lot. directions took me to the "front" door. then I did some searching around the zoo and saw the lot.


----------



## hypostatic

Directions to Zoo

The site's directions say that there's free parking right next to the zoo's entrance


----------



## pa.walt

pa.walt said:


> when I did a google search I didn't see the parking lot. directions took me to the "front" door. then I did some searching around the zoo and saw the lot.


it had me on broadway. the parking from there is around the back of the zoo off of clove.
on the side there was around 10 spots to park.


----------



## mydumname

Anyone know where to go if vending?

Also....how big is this zoo? I know philly and cape may if someone can compare to those. Philly sucks for parking and sometimes you have to walk a mile or two.


----------



## pa.walt

greg,
just do a google street/satellite view. that is how I did it. it looks smaller than philly. looks almost the size of a medium sized park.


----------



## Dendrobati

We just made hotel reservations for 9/13 & 9/14 at the offical frog day hotel! 

I inquired how many reservations there were for the group at this point and they would only tell me that there are quite a few reservations. Marta and I look forward to meeting some new people! 


Brad


----------



## bastimentos

Dendrobati said:


> We just made hotel reservations for 9/13 & 9/14 at the offical frog day hotel!
> 
> I inquired how many reservations there were for the group at this point and they would only tell me that there are quite a few reservations. Marta and I look forward to meeting some new people!
> 
> 
> Brad


Which hotel is that?


----------



## Dendrobati

Matt Mirabello said:


> Comfort Inn Staten Island
> 
> room block: American Frog Day
> 
> Rooms available at these rates:
> 
> King rooms (sleeps up to 2 people) $109.00 per night plus tax
> 
> Double rooms (sleeps up to 4 people) $126.00 per night plus tax
> 
> Reservations must be received by 08/29/2013. After this date
> reservations will be accepted on a space a rate available basis
> only.





Matt Mirabello said:


> Staten Island New York hotels, Comfort Inn hotel near Staten Island Ferry, Staten Island NY




Thats the hotel. Good rates.

Brad


----------



## mfsidore

Wish I could go


----------



## bastimentos

Dendrobati said:


> Thats the hotel. Good rates.
> 
> Brad


I booked a different one but its closer so ill be there sooner in the morning


----------



## Julio

you are gonna wanna hang out at this one after the event, all the frog masterminds just chill in the lounge and share great stories


----------



## Armson

Is anyone staying at Holiday inn? 

I just have had bad experiences at comfort inn. So I prefer Holiday inn.

-B


----------



## stemcellular

Friends, ie. those that know me offline, what is the plan for Friday? I have a commitment Saturday night back in Boston (wife is hosting a party that I must attend) but can likely head down Thursday/Friday and stay until early afternoon on Sat. When are you guys heading down? PM or email me.


----------



## mydumname

Will anyone have any of the following I could buy:

Male Cobalt
Female Brazilian Yellowhead
Female Yellow Terribilis

PM or email at [email protected] please.


----------



## oddlot

mydumname said:


> Anyone know where to go if vending?
> 
> Also....how big is this zoo? I know philly and cape may if someone can compare to those. Philly sucks for parking and sometimes you have to walk a mile or two.


It's a lot smaller than the philly zoo and the cape may zoo.


----------



## Bill Finley

Sounds like it's going to be quite a party, right now I'm planning on coming down on Friday, unless Matt, can find another opening for the tour on Friday morning. Booked at the Comfort Inn, for Friday and Saturday, will have my son who lives in Brooklyn with me. 

Here's a list of what I'm bringing as of today...

Arena Blanca 
Striped Retics 
Vanzolini 
Regina 
True Sip's 
Koetari 
Fine Spotted Leucs
Chocolate Leucs 
Flavovitatta Adults
Benedicta 
Highland TriColor 
Chrome Bassleri 
Yellow Terribilis 
Yellow Terribilis Proven Pair or Trio (Still thinking about this, have to have definite buyer B4)
Termites....1000/container.....

Interested in anything let me know, via e-mail: [email protected]

Bill Finley
Portland, Maine


----------



## kitcolebay

A long shot, but worth a try...

Anybody passing through Indiana on the way? 

I still have my vacation day for Friday the 13th. I was planning on making the drive, but my wife's back surgery and other obstacles changed the summer finances considerably. Most recently, my Trailblazer just developed transmission problems. I was going to carpool with someone else, but their plans had to get cancelled.

Thinking about packing a handkerchief worth of clothes on the end of a stick and hobo my way by train.

Nah, just figured I still have the time off and I'd see if anyone had room in their carpool. Spending a day or two in NY with fellow froggers has a certain appeal over being at home and working on chores/to-do-lists! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dendroguy

Flying up from Tennessee! First AFD so I'm hoping to meet fellow froggers and get a few frogs m'self.

D


----------



## cbreon

Here is a tentative list of what Pumilio I will be bringing:

Solarte
Eldorado
Spotted Eldorado
Cauchero
Rio Teribe
Christobal

I should have froglets and some probable pairs or trios of most of these locales

I might have:
Colon
Loma Partida


I will also have two, unused Protean Vivs (17.5l x 12w x 21.5h)


Let me know if there is anything you are interested in via PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Julio

Will have these at a friend's table, also a possibly a sexed pair of Brent Brock Nicaraguan Blue jeans as well. 

I have 4 sexed pairs of siquirres black jeans
$450/pair Kevin Moser line
these are F2s and F3s 
12-16 months old. 

Can deliver at White Plains or Frogday

Pics of one of my male and Female--Parents not for sale


----------



## bryandarts

Anyone plan on having any Atelopus for sale?


----------



## bryandarts

Please message me if you are planning on having any atelopus for sale!!!


----------



## JeremyHuff

bryandarts said:


> Please message me if you are planning on having any atelopus for sale!!!


I doubt it since it is a cb only show, so wc and "farm raised" aren't allowed.


----------



## fishieness

This is a long-shot, but anyone have any Uroplatus? Preferably phantasticus or pietschmanni.


----------



## Firawen

fishieness said:


> This is a long-shot, but anyone have any Uroplatus? Preferably phantasticus or pietschmanni.


Isn't it just an amphibian show? I haven't bought from them, but there is a site called something like Erik's Reptiles and I think they specialize in Uroplatus.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mydumname

Yes the show is amphibian only but outside the show seems like a swap meet.


----------



## oddlot

If you do not have a table at frog day please don't post frogs for sale or they will be deleted.People pay for a table for a reason and it's not right to post a sale ad if you did not pay for one.Thankyou for your understanding.


----------



## Groundhog

Oh it does, does it? 

Okay, but please heed OddLot's admonition about paid tables.

As for people trading livestock "outside:"
--I don't think that cuts it on Zoo grounds;
--Notwithstanding, one does not want to leave a gecko or toad in the car for the duration of the show (unless you are quite confident in your cooler);
--May I suggest that these "swaps" may be more appropriate at the hotel?

Look, I am not trying to be Herb Hard-on--if Moe wants to trade his female X for Larry's female Y, none of my goddamn business; if Curly wants to sell me a bag of cuttings for $8, ditto. just keep it to a freakin' minimum, okay? 

But please, try to honor the letter and spirit of the rules.
--Don't dis the paid vendors;
--Don't dis Zoo safety regulations;
--Don't dis fragile animals by walking around with them in potentially unsafe conditions. I know from September 14--it is my birthday--and I can tell ya, in NYC it is still a warm Summer day. 

But I can assure's ya--if anyone is caught walking around, "Psst, buddy, Atelopus today only, buck apiece...," they will be reported and summarily dealt with. 

Have fun


mydumname said:


> Yes the show is amphibian only but outside the show seems like a swap meet.


----------



## mydumname

Why am I quoted....check the vendor list, I am signed up and already paid for a table.

Someone asked if it's amphibians only cause someone wanted a reptile....I simply said yes the show was, but outside the show is a swap meet. People always bring things to shows to sell/trade. I just would think that at this specific show, it would be a little tougher since it is a zoo. The hotel....of course not.


----------



## therizman2

If anyone has special requests, or wants me to make sure I hold something back let me know... obviously since it is half way across the country for me, I wont bring everything I normally do to shows... will be more focused on some really nice and rarer plants, frogs, bugs, and a few supplies. I am more than glad to bring extra supplies if people want them though.


----------



## msb5446

Ok, I am still trying to figure out logistics for Frog Day, and I am reeeaaalllyyy hoping someone locally will be really awesome and lend a hand with kiddos here for a very overdue and much-needed break, but I digress. The main reason for this post is to put some feelers out there to see if any of the frogs I am looking for may be available at Frog Day and get an idea of pricing so I can see what I can/can not afford and get an idea of how much I would need, blah blah blah...
I have contacted a few vendors already privately but I am sure I have missed quite a few. Feel free to respond publicly or via PM, whichever is best, with availability and pricing on the following frogs... prefer sexed pairs or small juvy groups if possible:

Escudo
Bastimentos (Looking for red spotted)
Quinquevittatus
Green sips
Retics
Standard (I can dream, LOL)/Green Lamasi
Blue Truncs
Have some juvys, looking for a sexed pair of Rios
Male Tarapoto (UE)
Koetari River Tincs

I am sure I have forgotten a couple, as my brain hasn't fully awakened yet, but that's the majority of the frogs I am looking for at this point. I know some are tough finds but hey, why not post and see what happens, right? Thanks, all!

Melody


----------



## bryandarts

Groundhog said:


> Oh it does, does it?
> 
> Okay, but please heed OddLot's admonition about paid tables.
> 
> As for people trading livestock "outside:"
> --I don't think that cuts it on Zoo grounds;
> --Notwithstanding, one does not want to leave a gecko or toad in the car for the duration of the show (unless you are quite confident in your cooler);
> --May I suggest that these "swaps" may be more appropriate at the hotel?
> 
> Look, I am not trying to be Herb Hard-on--if Moe wants to trade his female X for Larry's female Y, none of my goddamn business; if Curly wants to sell me a bag of cuttings for $8, ditto. just keep it to a freakin' minimum, okay?
> 
> But please, try to honor the letter and spirit of the rules.
> --Don't dis the paid vendors;
> --Don't dis Zoo safety regulations;
> --Don't dis fragile animals by walking around with them in potentially unsafe conditions. I know from September 14--it is my birthday--and I can tell ya, in NYC it is still a warm Summer day.
> 
> But I can assure's ya--if anyone is caught walking around, "Psst, buddy, Atelopus today only, buck apiece...," they will be reported and summarily dealt with.
> 
> Have fun


Ill take them for a buck....SOLD!  hahaha im kidding!


----------



## fishieness

Didn't mean to start a stir. Just figured since people are coming from all over and many vendors keep more besides frogs, this may be a good crowd to ask.


----------



## Groundhog

You miss my point, Greg--not at all directed at you specifically.

1) This is not a Holiday Inn or a nature center, but a ZOO. Standing outside the venue--still on ZOO grounds--and trading livestock has to be a violation of Zoo regulations;

2) Also, you/we would not want anyone standing outside the "venue" and undercutting the vendors--of course not.

No offense intended. 



\\














u


mydumname said:


> Why am I quoted....check the vendor list, I am signed up and already paid for a table.
> 
> Someone asked if it's amphibians only cause someone wanted a reptile....I simply said yes the show was, but outside the show is a swap meet. People always bring things to shows to sell/trade. I just would think that at this specific show, it would be a little tougher since it is a zoo. The hotel....of course not.


----------



## bastimentos

msb5446 said:


> Ok, I am still trying to figure out logistics for Frog Day, and I am reeeaaalllyyy hoping someone locally will be really awesome and lend a hand with kiddos here for a very overdue and much-needed break, but I digress. The main reason for this post is to put some feelers out there to see if any of the frogs I am looking for may be available at Frog Day and get an idea of pricing so I can see what I can/can not afford and get an idea of how much I would need, blah blah blah...
> I have contacted a few vendors already privately but I am sure I have missed quite a few. Feel free to respond publicly or via PM, whichever is best, with availability and pricing on the following frogs... prefer sexed pairs or small juvy groups if possible:
> 
> Escudo
> Bastimentos (Looking for red spotted)
> Quinquevittatus
> Green sips
> Retics
> Standard (I can dream, LOL)/Green Lamasi
> Blue Truncs
> Have some juvys, looking for a sexed pair of Rios
> Male Tarapoto (UE)
> Koetari River Tincs
> 
> I am sure I have forgotten a couple, as my brain hasn't fully awakened yet, but that's the majority of the frogs I am looking for at this point. I know some are tough finds but hey, why not post and see what happens, right? Thanks, all!
> 
> Melody


Diddo on the red bastis "or" escudo but I am going to wait until I get there and see what I find


----------



## hypostatic

Groundhog said:


> Standing outside the venue--still on ZOO grounds--and trading livestock has to be a violation of Zoo regulations


So, no idea about the parking lot, but their website says " ABSOLUTELY no pets are allowed in the Zoo".

I don't know if the vendor's frogs count as "pets" though.


----------



## Kfen

Is anyone planning on having any Agalychnis annae for sale there?
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## rollinkansas

I will have a very large assortment of vivarium friendly mini/ micro-mini orchids and marcgravias as well as some other plants for sale at Jeremys table.


----------



## Groundhog

In the designated venue, we're okay.

Look, I have no interest in policing what goes on in a parking lot--but be aware that 1) IMO, down low commercial transactions are dissing the paid vendors (2) September 14 is likely to be a warm day--we all know heat tragedies--be responsible.

'nough said.



hypostatic said:


> So, no idea about the parking lot, but their website says " ABSOLUTELY no pets are allowed in the Zoo".
> 
> I don't know if the vendor's frogs count as "pets" though.


----------



## Groundhog

_Sophronitis cernua_? (Fingers AND toes Xed)



rollinkansas said:


> I will have a very large assortment of vivarium friendly mini/ micro-mini orchids and marcgravias as well as some other plants for sale at Jeremys table.


----------



## Groundhog

Same question!



Kfen said:


> Is anyone planning on having any Agalychnis annae for sale there?
> Thanks
> Kevin


----------



## Coqui

I'm definitely going. It will be my first Frog Day. 
CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## oddlot

I'll have a few azureus and leucs

some mebalo auratus froglets

yellow terribillis froglets

Maybe some Bribri,moraspungo tricolors,and some other odds and ends

Stuffed bags of southern magnolia leafs,regular magnolia leafs,excelsior,maybe some dry moss

I may have some starter cultures of silver springs and some dwarf isopods 

some nice plant clippings a bunch of them if not all will have some roots

I'm sure I'm forgetting some things!

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## msb5446

Sorry to clog up a thread here - Lou (oddlot), sent you pms and it appears they are not making it your way... Can you send me a pm with your email address and I will contact you via email? Thanks. Back to the frog day thread. 

Melody


----------



## oddlot

Melody,I pm'd you and emailed you.


----------



## Groundhog

Greetings y'all:

By chance, do any of you cutting baggers* grow any of the following:

--_Anubia barteri nana_ 'petite' --the real small one. Every $#@$! time I buy a nana it grows leaves the size of my hand... 
--Or, at least, nana...
--_Anubias hastifolia_ 
--_Aglaonema simplex_
--_Lagenandra thwaitsii_
--_Begonia coriacea_

Thanks,

G

* Sounds like a drug term


----------



## Groundhog

Addendum: and _Neoregelia roethii_ or 'Red Waif?'


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems

Was hoping to represent the west coast at this show but unfortunately preexisting plans interfere. Hope there's something along the lines of Frog Day, Microcosm, etc.. on the east coast soon, would love to get a booth!

-Mike-


----------



## therizman2

Ill have Anubias nana, not petite, but I have the same plant in my tanks and the leaves have never gotten the size of your hand and they have been under LEDs and flowering for a while and never got more than a couple inches. 

Seeing as I have two weeks still... Ill ask around for petite, I used to have it when I did aquariums, but havent seen it around in a whle.


----------



## therizman2

List of some of the frogs Ill have:
Orange Sirensis
Varadero
Green Imitator
Tarapota
Orange Terribilis
Azureus
Watley line Azureus
Leucs
Alanis
Matecho
Bakhius
Zarayunga
SIs

If pre-sold - prove male Intermedius

Bugs:
Orange Isos
Dwarf White, Purple, and Gray Isos
Powder Blue Isos
White Tropical, White Temperate, Pink Tropical, and Silver Springtails
Kenyan Roachs (cannot climb, babies are the same size of a tiny bit small than Hydei)
Flour Beetles
Hydei and Melano Flies

If pre sold - fruit fly media $4.50/lb.

Seed and nut pods, an assortment of nicer small cork tubes and manzanita and possibly ghostwood

Lots and lots of plants... highlights... at least half a dozen epiphytic ferns, many Begonias, at least half a dozen types of Ficus, few different Selaginellas, Schismatoglottis, couple Rhaphs., Philodendrons, Hoyas, Peperomias, Pileas, and lots of Orchids. Some will be plants, some will be cuttings.

As mentioned before, if you want any specific dry goods, let me know and I can bring them, otherwise I wont be bringing a ton due to the distance I am traveling... can easily bring things in bulk for people though... big bags of tree fern, charcoal, abg, growstones, leaf litter, etc.


----------



## Groundhog

Then methinks I wuz being sold straight barteri



therizman2 said:


> Ill have Anubias nana, not petite, but I have the same plant in my tanks and the leaves have never gotten the size of your hand and they have been under LEDs and flowering for a while and never got more than a couple inches.
> 
> Seeing as I have two weeks still... Ill ask around for petite, I used to have it when I did aquariums, but havent seen it around in a whle.


----------



## stemcellular

Hey folks, looks like I'll be able to make it down for Friday night and Sat morning/afternoon. PM if you are looking to split the cost of a table. I don't have much, few frogs, some plants, etc. Jeremy, Scott, Julio, not sure if you are vending, if so, let me know. Just really looking for a place to hang around until about 12/1pm.


----------



## therizman2

Groundhog said:


> Then methinks I wuz being sold straight barteri


Could be... several are in flower now, may or may not be still then, but they are def. mature size right now.


----------



## Groundhog

stemcellular said:


> Hey folks, looks like I'll be able to make it down for Friday night and Sat morning/afternoon. PM if you are looking to split the cost of a table. I don't have much, few frogs, some plants, etc. Jeremy, Scott, Julio, not sure if you are vending, if so, let me know. Just really looking for a place to hang around until about 12/1pm.


And if you are, say, 12 minutes late for your Saturday night commitment?




...Just hadda ask...


----------



## oddlot

He'll be SORRY!and sleeping on the couch 


But it will be good to see you again any way Ray.


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah, ha, I'd be in trouble! Honestly, I'm coming down to see all you fools. Have enough frogs right now.


----------



## SMenigoz

PM'd ya Ray.


----------



## oddlot

Matt,I believe there are more vendors than are listed.Do you have an updated list by chance?


----------



## srrrio

Since I can't go to Frog Day, I sent off some journals or would make great "frog logs" for the auction. The people with disabilities I work with, made the cover out of soda cans. I think they are amazing. In person they look like leather, but no cows or alligators lost their lives!

So check them out and bid!


----------



## oddlot

Very very cool! I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Trickishleaf

Those journals are very cool. Do you have more pictures of them?


----------



## srrrio

Thanks  I am glad you guys like them. They are a new and very time intensive item for us so I had to beg to get the 2 for Frog Day made. Down the road you should see more pictures at TSI Las Vegas: Transition Services assists people in Las Vegas with disabilities in finding meaningful employment in a supportive atmosphere.


----------



## jacobi

srrrio said:


> Thanks  I am glad you guys like them. They are a new and very time intensive item for us so I had to beg to get the 2 for Frog Day made. Down the road you should see more pictures at TSI Las Vegas: Transition Services assists people in Las Vegas with disabilities in finding meaningful employment in a supportive atmosphere.


That's fantastic. You're improving people's quality of life. Bravo.


----------



## oneshot

99% sure I'm going this year!


----------



## sports_doc

https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer

I'll be there....limping or still on crutches...but, I cant take another weekend trapped in my house. LOL.

I may not have the stash I wanted to bring, mainly b/c I cant stand long enough to search out frogs and set up temp containers but I expect to have 20-30 pumilio.

Looks like a lot of vendor will have isopods, springtails, beetles, roaches for the terribs and epips, but I will bring some to have available as well.

Working on T shirts.

I'll be vending along side my friends at Dendrobati , so please come over and say hi. I likely wont be mobile enough to mingle too much, so you will have to come to me 

I like my coffee 2 creams, no sugar 

In case you want to make me feel better....a "there, there little bunny" pat always makes me smile

Shawn


----------



## SMenigoz

sports_doc said:


> I'll be there....limping or still on crutches...but, I cant take another weekend trapped in my house. LOL.


Exercise is detrimental to your health--avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Dendrobati

We will have *Phyllobates, Tinctorius, Ranitomeya, Pumilio, Granulifera*, and *Sylvatica*. We will have several *Sylvatica pairs*, but you will have to stop by for more information! Common *supplies* will be on hand as well.


We have a few Dendrobati T-Shirts available (in pink and white), free with purchase - while supplies last. 


To keep the frogs safe, we will have *free gel packs* available for anyone who has bought frogs from any vendor while at Frog Day - while supplies last. Just stop by and ask for a gel pack or two. Better yet, grab a gel pack from us before you make that purchase! 


Look for us at the Pumilio Jungle banner!


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> If you do not have a table at frog day please don't post frogs for sale or they will be deleted.People pay for a table for a reason and it's not right to post a sale ad if you did not pay for one.Thankyou for your understanding.


I posted this a couple of pages ago yet I'm still having to delete posts for frogs for sale from nonvendors.If you don't have a table don't post frogs to be brought there.At this point infractions may be given. NON VENDOR, NO FROGS FOR SALE PERIOD!


----------



## Julio

Not sure if deleted my post, but my frogs will actually be on Jeremy's table


----------



## Groundhog

oddlot said:


> I posted this a couple of pages ago yet I'm still having to delete posts for frogs for sale from nonvendors.If you don't have a table don't post frogs to be brought there.At this point infractions may be given. NON VENDOR, NO FROGS FOR SALE PERIOD!


Lou... Do we need to call... Belvedere?!?


----------



## Peter Keane

srrrio said:


> Since I can't go to Frog Day, I sent off some journals or would make great "frog logs" for the auction. The people with disabilities I work with, made the cover out of soda cans. I think they are amazing. In person they look like leather, but no cows or alligators lost their lives!
> 
> So check them out and bid!


Wow, did you say people with disabilities? These look they require a great deal of ability to make.!! Great job and for a great cause. Congrats to you and your friends.. 
Peter Keane


----------



## oddlot

Groundhog said:


> Lou... Do we need to call... Belvedere?!?



Haha,Where does that plug come from and how long does his batteries last.


----------



## radiata

Newbie needs help with the references to "Belvedere".

TIA,
Bob


----------



## Matt Mirabello

oddlot said:


> Matt,I believe there are more vendors than are listed.Do you have an updated list by chance?


I just updated it. Did I miss anyone?
I have them listed by the vendor who is paying for the table. If I missed anyone with a shared table send me a PM and I can update the list.

Blackjungle Terrarium Supply: 

Josh Frog's

Phrogs-N-Phelsuma

Sticky Lizards (Ribbed Newts- Wild and Leucistic)

Gregory Gontowski

Bill Finley

Dendrobati

Reptile Kingdom

The Frog Wisperer

Heath's Frog Farm

Luxurious Leopards (Dart Frogs, dart frog supplies, plants, suppliments)

Sherman Tanks

Adam and Marianne Butt & Robb Melançon

dartden.com

The Notorious Tintorius

Glass Box Tropicals

Tree Walkers International

Metropolitan Herpetological Society


----------



## Matt Mirabello

hypostatic said:


> So, no idea about the parking lot, but their website says " ABSOLUTELY no pets are allowed in the Zoo".
> 
> I don't know if the vendor's frogs count as "pets" though.


Please do not bring any animals into the Zoo with you unless you are a vendor and it is during the designated vendor setup time (Friday from 5pm-7pm & Saturday 7am to 10 am). 

As was mentioned the Zoo has a policy of "ABSOLUTELY no pets are allowed in the Zoo," amphibians included. All amphibians for sale will be given a visual inspection by the Zoo's vet, and any that do not look healthy will be asked to be removed from the table.

Please respect the vendors and the Zoo's regulations by keeping any of your personal frogs that may be traveling to NYC with you off of Zoo grounds. 

This Frog Day, as far as I know, is the first one to be hosted at a Zoo. This has to the potential to be a fantastic partnership going into the future connecting people with an interest in Zoo's and amphibians with the knowledge base of Vendors who will be selling ethically produced, healthy frogs. 

I look forward to seeing you all there.

It isn't too late to sign up for the Saturday night talks. The cost is $40
Show & Schedule | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC

it includes cash bar, buffet style dinner, 2 inspiring talks, amphibian art auction, and dessert/coffee.

$10 goes direct to conservation (in addition to what the art auction raises)
$15 to cover travel/housing for the speakers (who do not charge an Honoraria, and even paid part of their expenses in coming to NYC to support this event).
$15 hot buffet style dinner, coffee & Dessert
$5 drinks at the cash bar (Bartender time is donated)
Pricele$$ : time with your fellow amphibian enthusiasts!
(You won't find a better deal in NYC)


----------



## cbreon

Matt Mirabello said:


> I just updated it. Did I miss anyone?
> I have them listed by the vendor who is paying for the table. If I missed anyone with a shared table send me a PM and I can update the list.
> 
> Blackjungle Terrarium Supply:
> 
> Josh Frog's
> 
> Phrogs-N-Phelsuma
> 
> Sticky Lizards (Ribbed Newts- Wild and Leucistic)
> 
> Gregory Gontowski
> 
> Bill Finley
> 
> Dendrobati
> 
> Reptile Kingdom
> 
> The Frog Wisperer
> 
> Heath's Frog Farm
> 
> Luxurious Leopards (Dart Frogs, dart frog supplies, plants, suppliments)
> 
> Sherman Tanks
> 
> Adam and Marianne Butt & Robb Melançon
> 
> dartden.com
> 
> The Notorious Tintorius
> 
> Glass Box Tropicals
> 
> Tree Walkers International
> 
> Metropolitan Herpetological Society


Matt, I will be there, splitting a table with Dartden, although I am the one paying. Thanks

--Craig Breon


----------



## oddlot

Hey Matt, pm'd you


----------



## Matt Mirabello

*Volunteers needed*

If you can volunteer to help during Frog Day please send me a PM.

We are looking for people to

1) help in guiding vendors on the way in and helping them to unload. as well as table setup and breakdown

2) Run the computer and projector during the workshops.
(if you are really savy we could use someone at the Dinner as well to help with a potential webcast). 

3) general "go for" during the day.

4) help run the raffle table & monitor silent auction items.

5) Monitor flow of people into and out of the show (help keep a headcount to know if we are near capacity and need to slow down the entrance)


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have an extra 50lbs bag of brewers yeast I can bring. $60


----------



## JeremyHuff

Yeast sold


----------



## oddlot

JeremyHuff said:


> I have an extra 50lbs bag of brewers yeast I can bring. $60



Damn,that was quick,I missed out on that!


----------



## Groundhog

radiata said:


> Newbie needs help with the references to "Belvedere".
> 
> TIA,
> Bob


Why, Belvedere is our enforcer! (Also my beloved silly American Eskimo-- named for a classic WB cartoon,)


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Volunteers needed*



Matt Mirabello said:


> If you can volunteer to help during Frog Day please send me a PM.
> 
> We are looking for people to
> 
> 1) help in guiding vendors on the way in and helping them to unload. as well as table setup and breakdown
> 
> 2) Run the computer and projector during the workshops.
> (if you are really savy we could use someone at the Dinner as well to help with a potential webcast).
> 
> 3) general "go for" during the day.
> 
> 4) help run the raffle table & monitor silent auction items.
> 
> 5) Monitor flow of people into and out of the show (help keep a headcount to know if we are near capacity and need to slow down the entrance)


I'll throw out my _begging _for help request here too 

As some of you know a week ago I had one of those 'life altering' events, by trying [unintentionally] to end it all through the unscientific combination of a hostile hillside, wet tall grass, a riding mower and bad luck!

Well, short version is I now get a chauffeur to Frog Day [Thanks Bill Finley of ME!!] and lump around on crutches. 

I am doing the denial thing and planning to still make all the tanks I wanted to bring and plant cuttings...etc and make all the events/shows that I am very excited about!! and mingling with all the great folks I never get to see anymore now that IAD is DOI.....We'll see. 

Anyway, I'm shouting out to the generous folks who like volunteering for these things as I will personally need help getting everything from the car to the tables, and back again as I cant really carry more than a pen with 2 crutches. 

So as not to burden Matt's needs for general volunteers also, we should have extra folks step up!! Yeah!!!   

Thank you, personally.

And please come by and say Hi.....at the tables....b/c I can already envision my usual restlessness getting to me stuck ....in a chair....

SHAWN


----------



## sports_doc

THE FROG WHISPERER

This is approximately the list of CB frogs coming to Frog Day. I am keeping two lines separate for folks looking specifically for unrelated offspring to pair up or group. That said even within the lines there are often offspring from large breeding groups and multiple tanks, so odds are good you will not need to worry about breeding siblings from my offerings at least.

All are CB pumilio. F1 where noted.


Line 1 
- 5 'bluejean', old stock. 
- 2 Cayo De agua F1
- 2 Cristobal F1
- 9 'colons', old Villegas line 
- 2 spotted Eldorado F1
- 2 Las Tablas F1
- 6 Esperanza F1
- 6 Escudo, at least 2 pairs 
- 1.2 proven 'blackjean' EU stock
- 4 Solarte, SNDF stock
- 3 Rio Teribe F1
- 4 Salt Creek F1
- 4 BriBri, old stock
Line 2
- 3 RioTeribe F1
- 6 Bastimentos F1 from both Red and Gold Dust groups
- 3 Esperanza F1
- 6 Bocas del Drago Colon F1. 
- 3 Cayo De Aqua F1
- 5 ' Cayo Nancy' proven breeding group Tuss line. 
- 3 Escudo F1
- 1-4 Loma partida F1
- 3 Salt Creek F1
- 3 Popa south from spotted parent stock. F1
- 4 Vulture point F1
- 2 Bri Bri Old line stock, same as above line 1
- 3 Bahia Grande F1

- 10 + Zarayunga anthonyi from EU import lines. 


If anyone want some of the FR/WC animals specifically I can bring them with me and hand off in the hotel, my room. The show is specifically for CB animals only.

FR/WC available stock includes
- 2.2 Ryan
- 4.4 Bastimentos
- 1.1 Rio Teribe
- 2.1 Punta Lauren Canal zone Isla Popa
- 2.1 Bocas del Drago Colon
- 2.2 Cristobal Island


PM me with specific requests, especially the WC/FR animals as I will ONLY bring what is asked for ahead of time. 

See you there!!


----------



## sports_doc

Groundhog said:


> Okay, but please heed OddLot's admonition about paid tables.
> 
> As for people trading livestock "outside:"
> --I don't think that cuts it on Zoo grounds;
> --Notwithstanding, one does not want to leave a gecko or toad in the car for the duration of the show (unless you are quite confident in your cooler);
> --May I suggest that these "swaps" may be more appropriate at the hotel?
> 
> Look, I am not trying to be Herb Hard-on--if Moe wants to trade his female X for Larry's female Y, none of my goddamn business; if Curly wants to sell me a bag of cuttings for $8, ditto. just keep it to a freakin' minimum, okay?
> 
> But please, try to honor the letter and spirit of the rules.
> --Don't dis the paid vendors;
> --Don't dis Zoo safety regulations;
> --Don't dis fragile animals by walking around with them in potentially unsafe conditions. I know from September 14--it is my birthday--and I can tell ya, in NYC it is still a warm Summer day.
> 
> But I can assure's ya--if anyone is caught walking around, "Psst, buddy, Atelopus today only, buck apiece...," they will be reported and summarily dealt with.
> 
> Have fun


thought this deserved a bump.


----------



## Bill Finley

Well with the big day only six (6) days away, I'm going to expand on my earlier list and let you know what I'm going to bring in numbers. Except for a few things nothing has been pre-sold. 

1.1 Proven Yellow Terribilis (via Sports Doc)
1.0 Calling Male Yellow Terribilis (via TriColor)
4 Almost Adult Highland Tri-Color (looks like 3.1) No Promises
12 Arena Blanca (UE)
5 Striped Reticulatus (UE) 
2.2 Flavovittata (Proven as group: will split) (Phil Tan)
3 Adult Benedicta (Believed 2.1) (UE)
5 True Sipaliwinii F-1 WC parents (2012 Strictly)
5 Koetari (UE)
8 Fine Spotted Leuc's (Sean Stewart)
3 Chocolate Leuc's (Tim Heath)
5-8 Yellow Terribilis f/above parents
7 Regina (L.Chesney/Aaron Frog Farm)
8 Highland Tri-Color (S.Stewart)
3-7 Chrome Bassleri (UE) 4 are only 2-3 months ootw

I do have one (1) WC True Sip Young Male, that I will leave at the Hotel...

Looking forward to seeing everyone, Easiest to reach me via E-mail: 
[email protected]

Bill Finley
Portland, Maine


----------



## Julio

*Re: Volunteers needed*



Matt Mirabello said:


> If you can volunteer to help during Frog Day please send me a PM.
> 
> We are looking for people to
> 
> 1) help in guiding vendors on the way in and helping them to unload. as well as table setup and breakdown
> 
> 2) Run the computer and projector during the workshops.
> (if you are really savy we could use someone at the Dinner as well to help with a potential webcast).
> 
> 3) general "go for" during the day.
> 
> 4) help run the raffle table & monitor silent auction items.
> 
> 5) Monitor flow of people into and out of the show (help keep a headcount to know if we are near capacity and need to slow down the entrance)


Lets all pitch in if you can. Matt puts on this show for many of us to enjoy, still not sure how he does wit, its a hell of a lot of work, and i for one am very greatful that he takes on such a task. The more volunteers the less we have to do and worry about so pitch in even if its just for an hour, and you might just get in early and see all the good stuff before its gone!


----------



## mydumname

I will have the following:

Highland Variabilis - Froglets
Cainarachi Valley Imitators - Juveniles to adults
Intermedius - Froglets to adults
Tarapota - Froglets and an adult
Yurimaguensis - 1 or 2 Froglets
Orange Lamasi - Low # Froglets
Chazuta Imitators - Subadults
Veradero - Froglets to Adults
Santa Isabels - Adult Proven Group
Banded Intermedius - Adults
Borja Ridge Vents - Froglets
Arena Blanca Vents - Froglets to Juveniles
Panguana Lamasi (Old Line, not orange) - 2 subadults and 1 adult
Chrome Bassleri - 3 Juveniles/Subs
Matecho - Pair
New River - 3 Juveniles

I will also have some producing bean beetle cultures as well. Decided against other bugs since I saw many more had them, but had already made these in advance (so that they would be producing for the show).


----------



## bastimentos

Will anybody have souther variabilis?


----------



## Bill Finley

Besides the list I have earlier in this Post, I've decided to part with these;

1.2 Proven Colon's (nominate) from Shawn (Sports Doc)

Bill Finley


----------



## Adven2er

I'm bringing:

New river
Matecho
Azureus
Leucomelas
Cobalt
Bakhuis
Tarapoto
Intermedius - female
Several varieties of Fruit Flies
ABG mix


----------



## radiata

Any vendors selling Giant Spanish/Orange Isopods at Frog Day? I'll PayPal you now to hold a culture or two for me.


----------



## Julio

I have 2 Calling males True Sipliwini
Sean Stewart line
3 years old
$250 each, exactly what i paid for them as froglets. 

Can deliver at frogday, they will be on Jeremys table.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I will have a lot of feeders. 
Drosophila melanogaster apterous
Drosophila melanogaster Turkish gliders
Drosophila melanogaster golden delicious
Drosophila hydei black
Drosophila hydei golden
Drosophila buzzatti
Bean beetles
Flour beetles
Dwarf white Isopods
Dwarf striped/gray Isopods
Dwarf Costa Rican Purple Isopods
Native isopod sp. 
Temperate white springtails
Tropical white springtails
Pink springtails
Silver springtails 
Lesser wax worm cultures

All Feeders are normally $8 ea but for Frog Day only will be $5 ea!!!

I will also have magnolia leaves and cypress knees. 

For frogs I will have azureus, true sips, black jeans, etc.


----------



## reptileguru2135

Sorry if this is repetitive but I'm looking for proven pair of Regina's if possible or matechos if anyone has please let me know  either in PM or on here 

Thank you


----------



## mydumname

mydumname said:


> I will have the following:
> 
> Highland Variabilis - Froglets
> Cainarachi Valley Imitators - Juveniles to adults
> Intermedius - Froglets to adults
> Tarapota - Froglets and an adult
> Yurimaguensis - 1 or 2 Froglets
> Orange Lamasi - Low # Froglets
> Chazuta Imitators - Subadults
> Veradero - Froglets to Adults
> Santa Isabels - Adult Proven Group
> Banded Intermedius - Adults
> Borja Ridge Vents - Froglets
> Arena Blanca Vents - Froglets to Juveniles
> Panguana Lamasi (Old Line, not orange) - 2 subadults and 1 adult
> Chrome Bassleri - 3 Juveniles/Subs
> Matecho - Pair
> New River - 3 Juveniles
> 
> I will also have some producing bean beetle cultures as well. Decided against other bugs since I saw many more had them, but had already made these in advance (so that they would be producing for the show).




To add to the above list, it is sounding like I will have some tree frogs courtesy of Mike Novy at Rainforest Junkies. Expect some Amazon Milk Frogs, Hylomantis Lemur, and Australian Blue White's!!


----------



## Gnarly

Last minute family emergency: Jeff & I won't be able to make it. We will be baby sitting instead  

Have fun frog friends. We will miss this one dearly.


----------



## froggies3

*Friday FrogDay*

I Dendroboard,

I have been trying to contact Matt to see if there is any more space for the Museum of Natural History. If anybody has knowledge on this please pm me or post on this thread. 

Thanks,
Owen (Froggies3)


----------



## hypostatic

Anyone bringing any mantellas?


----------



## bastimentos

Also looking for female P. tomopterna


----------



## mydumname

Any male new rivers or female fine spot leucs out there??????


----------



## snared99

We are going and will have:
standard leucs
blue/bk auratus
grn/blk auratus
camapana
new rivers
giant orange
azureus
yellowback
powder blue
powder grey
cobalts
regina
anthonyii
matecho
citoronella
vanzo
CV imitators
plus more

Plus tons of supplies, isopods, flies

Pat


----------



## jacobi

Gnarly said:


> Last minute family emergency: Jeff & I won't be able to make it. We will be baby sitting instead
> 
> Have fun frog friends. We will miss this one dearly.


I feel your pain!!! I can't go either... Can those who are attending the American Museum of Natural History tour please post photos here, or a link to an album? Same goes for those of you going to Frog Day...


----------



## cbreon

Phil and I are here, planning to get some beers later pm me if you're interested


----------



## Julio

ITS FINALLY HERE! 

some are already taking part in the Museum tour this morning, will be at the zoo later to help out. 

IF YOU CAN HELP MATT OUT!!

See you you guys later.


----------



## oneshot

Just finished packing, leaving to stay at a relatives in NJ for the night. See you tomorrow everyone!


----------



## mydumname

Anyone hanging out at the hotel???


----------



## Dart guy 16

Is there anyone besides me that went to the museum today with pictures


----------



## Groundhog

T minus 12 hours...


----------



## oddlot

As well as the frogs I posted,I will have;

Southern Magnolia leaves in overstuffed 1 gallon bags(I can't even close the bags) in several different sizes from small,medium large and extra large,

1 gallon super stuffed bags of excelsior and I may bring a couple of stuffed boxes,

and 1 gallon bags of dried moss and 1 box of moss

and some nice clippings including some Rhaphidophora Hayi,most will have roots.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Wish I could have made it, but work has me busy this weekend. Hope to attend next year! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Groundhog

"Hey boy--what day is it today?"

"What day? American Frog Day!"


----------



## bastimentos

The weight is finally over!


----------



## fishieness

bastimentos said:


> The weight is finally over!


Time to go on a diet! 
See you all in a few!


----------



## ggazonas

Going to our first Frogday


----------



## vivlover10

In the car now. Idk what people look like so I'm going to be wearing a NY Giants Super Bowl champs shirt. I can't wait!!!


----------



## kitcolebay

Wishing I was there! Instead, I'll get busy on the new frog room!

Hope you all have an *awesome* day at FrogDay and the zoo! Looking forward to seeing the pics this evening and tomorrow. 

-Chris


----------



## Frogman8

Just got back from Staten Island, met great people and had a wonderful time. And of course bought myself a few frogs . Hope frogday cones back to ny soon.


----------



## msb5446

Frog day was quite a treat... Was great to see some of the dendroboard folks and put some faces to names! Didn't get to stay as long as I would've liked, as once we managed to hit the back of the room, the kiddos were just not having it... Managed an hour before my masters, aka kiddos made me leave, heh. Wish I didn't go there so darn broke, but thoroughly enjoyed seeing some beautiful species I will probably not see again anytime soon! Hope to see another Frog Day over on the east coast again next year, when I am hopefully less broke and stand a remotely better chance of a kiddo-free day, hehe. 

Melody


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Hey out there. American Frog Day was a huge success, but we are having some technical difficulties in projecting the "amazing amphibians" talks by Brad Wilson and Abdreas Zarling out to the world live. HOWEVER we are going to record the audio to retransmit via youtube another day! We will have audio on mixlr via my person account (hopefully), and you can listen along if you like, but video may not follow.

Matthew Mirabello is on Mixlr. Mixlr makes broadcasting live audio...

Audio only, but we are recording it!


----------



## oddlot

Thanks Matt for putting on another great show.Well done! I look forward to the next one.Even if we have to wait a couple of years for it to come back around here again.Thanks to everyone who bought frogs and supplies or just stopped by to say hello and support such a worthy cause.We were lucky enough to snag an awesome pair of cayo nancys from the auction as well as some other great frogs.Had a great time vending and seeing everyone again!


----------



## reptileguru2135

Loved frog day. Picked up a nice pair of Matechos. Nice to put faces to names on the board also. Would love to get more involved the next time around. Hope to meet and greet a little more at the next show.


----------



## pa.walt

ggazonas said:


> Going to our first Frogday


saw this froglet in person. he was quieter than some of the adults.


----------



## pa.walt

got back after 6:00. talked to a lot of people. a lot of frogs I could of bought but didn't. good thing, my exhaust before the muffler blew out. felt like I was driving a stock car from elizibeth n.j. to the pa./n.j. border.
wish I could go next year but san Diego is too far for me. at least I think I heard that it will be there.
the sylvaticus looked tempting but the price didn't.


----------



## miko12

Post some pics please. We, west coasters, would love to se em.


----------



## oddlot

Wow gotta love technology!Wish we had the video too,but the speech was pretty informative.Thanks again Matt.I wish we could have stayed for the dinner!


----------



## hypostatic

miko12 said:


> Post some pics please. We, west coasters, would love to see em.


Ask, and you shall receive.

So, I was going to Frog Day from NJ using public transit. Google told me the most efficient way to get to the zoo was by taking some buses... Not a big fan of the busses, I'll have to admit. I always miss my spot, and the drivers aren't the friendliest. And they sort of whisper/cough the stop names into the PA, so I never really know where I am.



Once on the bus I saw an interesting sign



One of the things it said was "No spitting". Mind you, I'm sure this was added to the list because it was an issue at a point...

I didn't take this picture, but I saw a very interesting sign as I was leavin Brooklyn










It made me chuckle.

I missed the stop to the zoo (of course), and as I was walking back towards it, I saw some helpful hints that I was getting close



Saw some more wild animals running amok inside



Outside Frog Basement -- erm, I mean Day



Snug harbor was nice because it was above ground, and windows make it feel more inviting. But this was pretty nice too. I liked everything in one room. I think it was a bit more cramped. Perhaps there was more vendors which made it feel more cramped? Anyway, it seemed like there was a LOT more stuff in general than last time, so I approve.

So I set in mind to take pictures of _everything_, so that those who couldn't make it could at least experience it. Well... I tried my best haha. I got a little bit of social anxiety from all of the people, so I didn't quite say hello to everyone I wanted to. Or maybe I was just _so excited about all the frogs!_ But anyway, here's my attempt.

The first vendor table I checked out



my bad attempt at a panorama of the table



Frogs, of course





Second table



another bad panorama (at this point I said screw it)



Bill Finley, everyone. He put up with a lot of my questions and badgering.



Some of his frogs (or Shawn Harrington's, I don't remember this late at night anymore)







sylvaticas hiding





Nice blues/reds on these guys, but they wouldn't quite hold still











And speaking of Shawn Harrington



I didn't notice at first, but Bill pointed it out to me and told Shawn to model it off:



A true warrior gives no quarter to injury, and keeps fighting on. Or frogging on in this case, I guess.

Ok, that's it for part one. Hopefully this will hold you over until tomorrow.


----------



## radiata

bastimentos said:


> The weight is finally over!


*"Boy... you gotta carry that weight... carry that weight a long time..."*


----------



## LizardLicker

Thanks for posting the photos hypostatic. I wish I could have been there. I have a tank that is ready for some bastimentos, other pumilio, or something...


----------



## Dart guy 16

oh man I don't even know where to start with today, I met tons of people from here, got some cool frogs and saw people from youtube and had dinner with them that was unexpected... I also very much enjoyed the museum and lectures both days. I cannot thank matt and all the vendors enough for all the hard work. I truly had a great time Thank You


----------



## oneshot

As a guy who doesn't really like walking up to people and talking to them, I wish there was dendroboard/other board screen name tags...

Great show, amazing venue. I had to keep repeating to myself, "Dry goods only, dry goods only..."


----------



## Groundhog

The show was cool; the Zoo, in my opinion, underrated--especially if you are into herps and/or smaller mammals. It seems like a family-friendly, inviting place.(where monitor lizards swim with ducks) 

But I am debating the Zoo v. Snug harbor m'self. There are serious professional reasons to favor the Zoo; on the other hand, Snug harbor was very pretty and comfortable. I wonder which vendors prefer? A captive (Zoo) or comfortable (Snug Harbor) audience?

Then again, I am not sure this is a democracy

P. S.

Did anyone take a pic of the baby Guinea hen in the workshop room? I so want that bird


----------



## Groundhog

At the risk of being too forward, I want to give props to Dr. Shawn for trooping through the whole day--not an easy room to stand around in, _for anyone_. 

Here's wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Matt and his family as well as all the others who helped out in making this event happen. Had a great time volunteering and will def do it again.

It was great to see all the other guys like Ron, Amanda, Ron, Adam, Brad, Scott and all the other guys we don't see very often.


----------



## tylototriton

Thanks to Matt and the vendors for an awesome Frog Day! I really enjoyed volunteering and can't wait to do it again. 

~Alex


----------



## SMenigoz

Julio said:


> Thanks to Matt and his family as well as all the others who helped out in making this event happen. Had a great time volunteering and will def do it again.
> It was great to see all the other guys like Ron, Amanda, Ron, Adam, Brad, Scott and all the other guys we don't see very often.


Agreed Julio. There's really good people in this hobby.
Had a fun time this trip--there were plenty of frogs to choose from and tons of plants/hardscape. Really enjoyed seeing the Sherman tanks in person and may consider them in my future. Got home this morning and realized I completely forgot to pick up a handful of broms. Met my gameplan at every Frogday to spend at least $100 in the auction (whether I need them or not) to support the cause...
Thanks to everyone who visited my tables. Saw a number of moms/dads w/ their kids getting their first dart frogs--they're our future, and I'm glad to help them get started.
Scott


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks Matt and family. 
I had a great time. We really should make this a yearly event in the NYC area ...


----------



## cbreon

I had a great time this weekend thanks to Matt and everyone that helped out. Shows are always a great opportunity to meet some new hobbyists and get a chance to hang out with hobbyists I don't see very often. I really enjoyed both dinner presentations too, great times!


----------



## tgoff0112

Just wanted to add my thanks to everyone who helped make frog day possible. I stopped by and picked up some real nice plants. I wasn't going to get any frogs... But of course I couldn't help myself and picked up a couple vittatus for my 4 yr old daughter. She loved them and I didn't have any of them yet so why not. Again I had a great time and can't wait for the next one to come around.


----------



## JonRich

As already stated . I'd like to thank Matt and company for an awesome event . Had and awesome time and having the zoo to roam for ourselves was great. Got a bunch of needed stuff and lord knows there was more I wanted. Every single vendor had a great selection of EVERYTHING . I have never seen so many frogs in one place before in my life!! 

Thanks again.


----------



## sports_doc

Well I had an awesome time despite not being able to have a beer [or two....] after the show due to meds. LOL.

Ate some great food [Wink Alberto], had an embarrassing wheelchair tour of the Museum after I couldnt take another step on crutches [Thanks Bill Finley and Amanda Sihler]

Had some great sales, met a ton....really, of great people. Talked their ears off. [ meds lol]

Brought home some H Lemur .... 

Gave away tanks, auctioned off shirts and Cayo Nancy, bought some really cool prints at the auction from Andreas Zarling, AE [Adventurer Extraordinaire], and over 350$ of stuff I really didnt need but was for the 'cause' at the dinner silent auction [Don't tell the wife]. 

Man oh man am I beat. I could sleep for 18 hours...and may do just that...!! In fact....that is what I am going to do right now


----------



## Dendrobati

Frog Day was great! Matt deserves a giant thank you for coordinating and making everything happen! He even somehow got his family to work at the event while he was doing his thing. I do have a sneaking suspicion that the relatives might not even have been die-hard froggers. I tested this suspicion by offering the bartender a trade of one variabilis for one rum and coke....he only laughed at me.... 

Thanks for making frog day happen Matt & crew!

It was great to get to meet a so many forum people as well as non-forum people. There were so many zoo guest who made their way in, many who had never seen any frogs like these. Many of them had great questions and this truly sparked interest with a lots of people. It reminded me of my first experience with dart frogs, at the Boston Museum of Science. It was revitalizing to see the new spark of interest. I think we can all relate?


Brad


----------



## skylsdale

Still making my way back home from Frog Day... 

To those of who want the event closer to where they are: I crossed the country from Washington State to attend (hobbyists used to do things like that quite regularly to attend shows)...so no complaining. Don't wait for a show to pop up in your hometown: if it's within a few states, get yourself there. They are well worth it.

A great event and I must also heartily thank Matt for dedicating so much time and energy into putting on a great event, and am pretty ecstatic to be coming home with the Puerto Rican Party Pack from the silent auction. It was great to go on the AMNH tour and Brad Wilson and Andreas Zarling gave fantastic and incredibly informative talks, much of which I am still mulling over. 

Looking forward to getting home...but also Frog Day 2014 in San Jose, CA!


----------



## frogparty

San Jose!! Yes.
Come on guys, I wanna see more pics!!!!


----------



## Tricolor

A couple frog day pickups
Highland tri
almost total yellow metecho pair


----------



## Dart guy 16

I picked up four Variabilis


----------



## Julio

Here are some pics from the event, did not get to document the whole thing as i had to help out, so just took what i could. 
when you help out, you get to see all the good stuff before everyone else, something to think about for the next event 

Vendor setup on sat morning.


----------



## Julio




----------



## Julio

So who won the guess on the candy corn?






here is the man that takes on most of the work!! THANK YOU MATT!


----------



## JonRich

This is all I managed on my cell phone . Lol. Not even frog related. Everything else is in my camera still. A dang Binturong


----------



## hypostatic

I liked the thumbnails, but they were SOOOO tiny. I think the largest pum I saw (black jeans) was a tad bigger than my azureus metamorphs. I couldn't help thinking to myself -- I would totally lose track of these guys in a viv and they'd never be seen again. Maybe heard lol.


----------



## mydumname

hypostatic said:


> I liked the thumbnails, but they were SOOOO tiny. I think the largest pum I saw (black jeans) was a tad bigger than my azureus metamorphs. I couldn't help thinking to myself -- I would totally lose track of these guys in a viv and they'd never be seen again. Maybe heard lol.


I had a lot of adult/subadult thumbs there......of some very bold morphs too....could have steered you in a good direction if you wanted to give some a try.


----------



## Bill Finley

Wow, what a great three days in the Big Apple, always great to be there, wish the Yankees were doing better, but you can't win every year...but having my son (Will) join me made it all worth while.

Thank you Matt and your family for putting on another great show, and all the things you do for the cause. Really enjoyed the two talks, especially all the great pictures!

Spent some money made some money and finally got a female Highland Lamasi (thank you Scott), now I need a male or two...anyone?

Saw a picture of me someone posted, as you can see I'm not a morning person...lol

Spent at least 12 to 15 hours in the car with Shawn, as everyone that couldn't have good for either of us! I always love watching the NJ & NY drivers, even at 85 mph, it's never fast enough for them...lol

Oh yea, through Shawn's insistence, I joined Facebook last night, if I don't add you to my friends list, it's because I'm trying to catch up to the 50,000 e-mails I got since 11 PM, last night... 

Looking forward to San Jose, but can someone tell my wife I have to go...?

All the best,
Bill Finley


----------



## therizman2

Was an overall great show, spent probably too much on plants from Mike (rollinkansas), but could have worse addictions. Resisted the urge on frogs, even though there were tons of beautiful frogs at some amazing prices. 

Matt did an awesome job putting the show on, and I have to say the lunch was one of the best I have ever had provided at a show.

Thanks to everyone who stopped over at the booth to say hi, and to everyone who bought. Was great to talk to many of you!

And now the fun part... will be posting a nice sale tonight of leftovers because I dont have much room to propagate a lot of my extra cuttings.


----------



## Dart guy 16

mydumname said:


> I had a lot of adult/subadult thumbs there......of some very bold morphs too....could have steered you in a good direction if you wanted to give some a try.


Greg, I think I purchased four very awesome variabilis from you


----------



## pa.walt

Looking forward to San Jose, but can someone tell my wife I have to go...?

All the best,
Bill Finley 

just tell you wife its a extended business trip.


----------



## IROCthisZ28

JonRich said:


> This is all I managed on my cell phone . Lol. Not even frog related. Everything else is in my camera still. A dang Binturong


Are these the ones that smell like popcorn>?


----------



## JonRich

IROCthisZ28 said:


> Are these the ones that smell like popcorn>?


Yep... This one is a baby and didn't have as noticeable of a smell as it would as an adult .


----------



## ems1016

Here's a link to a bunch of pics I took and a couple of movies of the little critter. 

Frog Day 2013 Staten Island Photos by emsinker | Photobucket


Thanks Matt and co. for all you've done to give us yet another great Frog Day. Great seeing so many of my friends there.

Eddie


----------



## JonRich




----------



## mongo77

JonRich said:


> [/quote]
> This shirt is awesome. I don't know how I missed it. Do you know who was selling these?


----------



## bastimentos

mongo77 said:


> This shirt is awesome. I don't know how I missed it. Do you know who was selling these?


Probably The Frog Whisperer himself, Shawn


----------



## mongo77

Sports Doc, for some reason I cannot PM you. Can you Pm me if you have any more shirts for sale?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

mongo77 said:


> This shirt is awesome. I don't know how I missed it. Do you know who was selling these?


What, Shawn had crazy shirts? Not bad...


----------



## Dendroguy

Blue_Pumilio said:


> What, Shawn had crazy shirts? Not bad...


Haha, good 'un Justin!

D


----------



## Peter Keane

SMenigoz said:


> Agreed Julio. There's really good people in this hobby.
> Had a fun time this trip--there were plenty of frogs to choose from and tons of plants/hardscape. Really enjoyed seeing the Sherman tanks in person and may consider them in my future. Got home this morning and realized I completely forgot to pick up a handful of broms. Met my gameplan at every Frogday to spend at least $100 in the auction (whether I need them or not) to support the cause...
> Thanks to everyone who visited my tables. Saw a number of moms/dads w/ their kids getting their first dart frogs--they're our future, and I'm glad to help them get started.
> Scott


Scott, 

You are a class act and a true asset to this hobby... I always bought from your table at IAD and now again this past weekend. My daughter and wife were with me at EVERY major frog event that I attend. I started my daughter out when she was 4-months old in a stroller with froggie pajamas and a froggie wristband at the old IAD shows. Now she's 8 and together we visit scouts and schools together and show off our tropical frog collection.. My dad was a pharmaceutical chemist and got me hooked on these way back. So, I guess it's in her blood. It's amazing to have another set of eyes around the room, helping me find a frog that is on my Wish List, lol... I had to leave early, but left before buying more items, especially frogs.. I wanted to come back and visit your table as I heard you had some pepperi. With the extra money I left with and for helping me, my daughter got a new iPod.. oh well... 

Peter Keane


----------



## SMenigoz

Peter Keane said:


> Scott,
> 
> You are a class act and a true asset to this hobby... I always bought from your table at IAD and now again this past weekend. My daughter and wife were with me at EVERY major frog event that I attend. I started my daughter out when she was 4-months old in a stroller with froggie pajamas and a froggie wristband at the old IAD shows. Now she's 8 and together we visit scouts and schools together and show off our tropical frog collection.. My dad was a pharmaceutical chemist and got me hooked on these way back. So, I guess it's in her blood. It's amazing to have another set of eyes around the room, helping me find a frog that is on my Wish List, lol... I had to leave early, but left before buying more items, especially frogs.. I wanted to come back and visit your table as I heard you had some pepperi. With the extra money I left with and for helping me, my daughter got a new iPod.. oh well...
> Peter Keane


Thanks for the kind words Peter.
The kids run the full range of experience from "can I hold it" to "that's a auratus and azureus, dont't mix 'em"...the fun part is watching the parents "work" with them--I hear quite a bit of negotiation on the other side of the table!
See you at the next show!


----------



## Finchfrogs15

I just wanted to show off what frogs I got at frog day. It was an awesome show and it was great seeing some new faces along with some familiar ones.

First off, thank you Shawn for the pair of bastimentos. These are my first pumilio and they are amazing little frogs! I can see them becoming my favorite frogs soon. The very next day after I put them in their tank, I heard calling from the male and he has been non stop since.





I was only able to get pictures of the male. The female has been a little more shy but is quickly warming up.

Next, thank you Scott for the female cobalt. I've had a lonely male for over a year and I finally decided to pair him up. She has very nice lime green coloring on her sides. And after only 4 days of pairing the 2 of them up in my tank, I just got a clutch of 5 eggs!






sorry the pictures are terrible and the flash whites out the colors.


----------



## SMenigoz

Finchfrogs15 said:


> Next, thank you Scott for the female cobalt. I've had a lonely male for over a year and I finally decided to pair him up. She has very nice lime green coloring on her sides. And after only 4 days of pairing the 2 of them up in my tank, I just got a clutch of 5 eggs!


Woo Hoo!
Those who purchased from me can leave Vendor Feedback...i'm waaaaaayy back on page 1 and need some action!
Scott


----------



## mydumname

I got eggs from the male I got from Scott too.....had a lonely female to pair up.


----------



## mongo77

mydumname said:


> I got eggs from the male I got from Scott too.....had a lonely female to pair up.


I'm always learning in this hobby! Never knew males can lay eggs!


----------



## mydumname

Wow.....I will clarify for Larry here.....I added a male from Scott with my lonely female and in doing so I got an egg clutch like the other guy above.


----------



## hypostatic

Sorry for the delay, but here's part 2 of my photo tour of frog day. I have memory problems, so I'll try to give as much info as I can.

Don't remember who these guys were, but they were next to Shawn I believe



These guys were pretty huge




These guys were also pretty big






I think my hands were shaking from excitement from all the frogs lol








This guy decided to stare deep into my soul, as if to expect me to feed him flies or something




Ok, THESE guys i'm sorta confident were from josh's frogs











i didn't notice when I took the pic, but these two frogs were having a staring contest








Glass Box tropicals??


----------



## hypostatic

Part 3

Heath's Frog Farm! I pestered the HECK out of Heath and his daughter Sam. They endured it though, and even posted for a pic





An odd conversation took place in my head at their table...

"PSSST! Hey you!"


Waaa? Me?

"Yeah, you! Come closer"


Oh my, what a nice looking frog you are

"yes, I am beautiful"


"you know you want me"


I... I... I think I have enough frogs...

"No, buy me"


Ummm, no thanks

"BUY MEEEEE"


And that's when I stopped being silly and talking to the frog haha. Which I decided not to get after all.

Frogs from an unknown vendor (maybe Heath's???):





Sticky Lizards







Jeremy Huff, The Notorious Tinctorius!



Don't know why he's so notorious -- i.e. has a bad rap. He was a pretty nice guy actually. There he was, taking a break and eating a sandwich, when I come along. With my poor set of social skills (I've been raised by wolves apparently) I interrupted the poor man while he ate to shake his hand and take his picture. Being a decent human being he complied and didn't seem TOO upset.

Some of his frogs:





This vendor was right next to Jeremy. His thumbs were in test tubes for display (which I though was brilliant).













The fabled redhead histo


Black Jungle



Oh, and the notebook for auction. It was pretty breathtaking.





And by the end of the show, I softened up and my resolve weakened; I bought some frogs! I got a group of 4 from Heath's Frog Farm. After my Azureus, I figured it would be nice for a group frog that had such a pretty call. Here's on of the fellows in the temp QT:


What really got me was the slight transition from yellow to orange that those guys displayed, and I don't know if it was a trick of the light or something, but they actually looked kinda metallic?!

Hope y'all enjoyed


----------



## Tricolor

Who had the grey legged powder blues?


----------



## skylsdale

I went to American Frog Day and all I came back with was a Japanese Giant Salamander.


----------



## frogparty

love giant salamanders!!!!!


----------



## goof901

Wow........ Gotta make one of these things sometime... Shame I missed Microcosm...  PLEASE HOLD ONE IN SAN DIEGO PLEASE HOLD ONE IN SAN DIEGO PLEASE HOLD ONE IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## frogparty

It's in California next year.


----------



## goof901

frogparty said:


> It's in California next year.


ok then...
PLEASE BE IN BETWEEN SAN DIEGO OR LOS ANGELES PLEASE BE IN BETWEEN SAN DIEGO OR LOS ANGELES PLEASE BE IN BETWEEN SAN DIEGO OR LOS ANGELES 
hahaha


----------



## frogparty

San Jose is where it's happening


----------



## skylsdale

And Microcosm is in March every year in San Diego.


----------



## frogparty

skylsdale said:


> And Microcosm is in March every year in San Diego.


That's right!!! I love Microcosm!! Such a great show!


----------



## goof901

skylsdale said:


> And Microcosm is in March every year in San Diego.


BOO YAH! Sweet, stoked for next March! I will make it this time, don't care how much homework I have that weekend.


----------



## frogparty

For someone like me who loves the Vivarium hobby as a whole, not just for frogs, microcosm is the best event of the year. Still very frog heavy, but I'm hoping that starts to shift a bit in future shows as people get more viv suitable animals more popular with hobbyists.

I'm hoping to vend some cool stuff next year. Stuff no one had last year


----------



## srrrio

hypostatic said:


> Oh, and the notebook for auction. It was pretty breathtaking.


Thank you for posting the pictures and the kind quote. Today I shared them with a few of the people with disabilities at my work. They really enjoyed seeing their work appreciated. They liked the pictures of the frogs as well!


----------



## randommind

frogparty said:


> It's in California next year.





skylsdale said:


> And Microcosm is in March every year in San Diego.



Well...I'll have my fingers crossed that a few of these guys will show up at one of those shows!! 




hypostatic said:


> This vendor was right next to Jeremy. His thumbs were in test tubes for display (which I though was brilliant).


----------



## frogparty

green sirensis? those are all over the place

I think youre thinking of this


----------



## randommind

frogparty said:


> green sirensis?



Maybe I'm having some computer color/resolution issues, but that's the most _standard_ looking _green_ I've ever seen...hmmm, or maybe I need to save some $$$ and get some greens!


----------



## mydumname

That first pic was orange lamasi.....not standards or greens.


----------



## randommind

mydumname said:


> That first pic was orange lamasi.....not standards or greens.


Is that particular one a bit more yellow than most, or is it fairly typical to find orange lamasi that are in fact more yellow than orange?


----------



## Julio

in my experience they get more orange as they mature.


----------



## frogparty

hahahaha!! can you tell who is colorblind here?
this guy


----------



## mydumname

I have some morph out both ways. I am not positive but there is a chance that pic is of one of the orange lamasi I brought to the show. I don't remember seeing any there.


----------



## eos

Man... It looked like a blast! Thanks for posting the pictures for us that were unable to attend.


----------



## Julio

eos said:


> Man... It looked like a blast! Thanks for posting the pictures for us that were unable to attend.


yeah, where were you?


----------



## eos

Julio said:


> yeah, where were you?


Bora Bora on my honeymoon


----------



## Julio

We told you to change that trip around frog day, congrats!


----------



## eos

Haha... I tried! Thanks!


----------



## radiata

julio said:


> yeah, where were you?


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## radiata

I've been told there were some beautiful red salamanders/newts available at FrogDay (from The Frog Whisperer???). I missed them. Anyone get any photos?


----------



## tylototriton

They were _Salamandra salamandra terrestris_ from Solling, Germany (I think?). Check out his Facebook.


----------



## Firawen

tylototriton said:


> They were _Salamandra salamandra terrestris_ from Solling, Germany (I think?). Check out his Facebook.


That is correct. *Someone* may have bought the whole group... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mydumname

Was it you? Were they the $300 ones? They were nice.


----------



## bastimentos

Only group in the U.S. I think he said.


----------



## oddlot

And they were more than $300


----------



## Firawen

mydumname said:


> Was it you? Were they the $300 ones? They were nice.


Yep, I bought them.
I'm really excited to try and breed them. Salamander breeding is a little more involved than dart frog breeding, but the challenge will be fun.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Firawen said:


> Yep, I bought them.
> I'm really excited to try and breed them. Salamander breeding is a little more involved than dart frog breeding, but the challenge will be fun.


Keep cold and they'll grow and breed!


----------



## frogparty

Wine chiller cold?


----------



## oddlot

Firawen said:


> Yep, I bought them.
> I'm really excited to try and breed them. Salamander breeding is a little more involved than dart frog breeding, but the challenge will be fun.



Congrats and goodluck with them.They are probably one of the nicest looking salamanders I've seen.They are quite striking!


----------



## mydumname

Ohh....I thought they were around $300. I will say they were tempting though. Very nice looking. Definitely hope you have luck with them.


----------



## SciGuy

Pictures of the salamanders? Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## Firawen

SciGuy said:


> Pictures of the salamanders? Now I'm intrigued!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave

Firawen said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice. Hopefully next year I'll be able to realize my dream of keeping pseudotriton ruber


----------



## Dart guy 16

Looking for the dude who purchased the big tank from Sherman, just wondering what was done to it


----------



## Matt Mirabello

American Frog Day was a huge success! We successfully raised $4,500 to support amphibian conservation projects at Tree Walkers International & Amphibian Ark. This would not have been possible without the support of the 500+ attendees, 20+ vendors, and the Staten Island Zoo. Our keynote address, Amazing Amphibians presented by Dr Brad Wilson and Andreas Zarling, attracted 60 attendees. Thanks for a fantastic inspiring and engaging slideshow of your amphibian field experiences. 
The vendors are a critical piece to the success of this event. They provide the majority of the financial support by paying for table space and giving generous auction donations.
A special thanks to:
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
Josh's Frogs
Phrogs-N-Phelsuma
Sticky Lizards (Ribbed Newts- Wild and Leucistic)
Gregory Gontowski / Lou Giaccone
Bill Finley
Dendrobati.com
Reptile Kingdom LLC
The Frog Wisperer
Heath's Frog Farm
Luxurious Leopards
Sherman Tanks
Adam and Marianne Butt & Robb Melançon
Craig Breon
dartden.com
The Notorious Tintorius & Mike Orchids
Glass Box Tropicals

(Did I forget anyone?)

A last shout out to the volunteers who helped the day of the event with admissions, raffle, auction, lunch, workshops, table setup, table breakdown, and overall moral support!

Please "like" American frog day on facebook https://www.facebook.com/FrogDay
or visit our website to get more information about the next event on Memorial Day weekend in San Jose California. Please tag us in your event pictures!


----------



## Keister

Hey all I am looking for the orchid vendor who was set up right beside Jeremy huff at the show who has a ton of mini orchids? I am looking at possibly getting some more and his were fabulous! Thankyou in advance!


----------



## JeremyHuff

His name is Mike aka rollingkansas on db.


----------



## daswooten

Dart guy 16 said:


> Looking for the dude who purchased the big tank from Sherman, just wondering what was done to it


I know who this was; I'll let him know that people are inquiring.


----------



## Armson

Dart guy 16 said:


> Looking for the dude who purchased the big tank from Sherman, just wondering what was done to it


Waiting on Justin(bluepumilio) to ship supplies so I can start building the tank. I have a trio of Guápiles pumilio going into the tank. 


The big reason I bought the tank was because it had this amazing faded paint job on the back glass. 


-B


----------



## Sherman

Armson said:


> The big reason I bought the tank was because it had this amazing faded paint job on the back glass.
> 
> 
> -B


Don't forget about the low iron glass on the top.

Chris.


----------



## Dart guy 16

Armson said:


> Waiting on Justin(bluepumilio) to ship supplies so I can start building the tank. I have a trio of Guápiles pumilio going into the tank.
> 
> 
> The big reason I bought the tank was because it had this amazing faded paint job on the back glass.
> 
> 
> -B


please keep us updated when you start building that tank


----------

